# DR. ChRoniC??



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 28, 2007)

anyone know how long it take the doc to ship seeds to the USA??? thanks man. i just ordered some blueberrys off him so i just wanted to know
:banana: :banana: :banana: shake it baby shake it:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Hydro, ive seen people get their seeds as early as 3-5 days. Others 2 weeks i guess it all depends on where u live and stuff like that.  Tell us when u get them cuz i was going to be ordering from the doc very soon since spring has arrived and i live in the good ol' USA myself!


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 28, 2007)

i just got mine in a week


----------



## albasketball3424 (Mar 28, 2007)

I live in northern ohio and i order from dr chronic on march 12 and haven't recieved them yet. What is that almost 2 weeks. i will keep you updated and hopefuly they will come soon


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got them anywhere from 3 days to a week and a half BUT always got my order. Never a single problem and his customer service is the best!


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 28, 2007)

I have gotten three orders from the dr. All of them in 5 days to ca.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks guys. anyone grow blueberry?? how does it do in hydro ?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 29, 2007)

I have some Blue Mystic in a waterfarm system and they're coming along great. Alot better than my 16 oz cup hydro setup!


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 29, 2007)

Dr. chronic got lazy with stealth shipping for a while and was loosing alot of packages to the mail system don't even try to get anything through the chicago hub. They should come within 3 days to 4 weeks. And good vibes that it not be preopened and sealed back up with tape! If you ordered more than one pack they may come in seperate packages  have found, ecspecially with bigger orders. He has changed up his shipping methods so lets hope things get better! 55


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 29, 2007)

damn man i hope he doesnt get lazy with me! i ordered blueberries but canceled my order. i dunno who to go to for some seeds or what kind i should even get for my dro grow this year. jeesh what am i gonna doo


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 29, 2007)

Almost anything with skunk in it will give you a nice yield and be fairly forgiving.   Dr. Chronic has been great to me.  I have ordered twice from him in the last 50 days and have always received the order within a week in The North East US.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 1, 2007)

i ordered from the doc, and had my beans within 4 days.that`s the UK though,i`ve had a good germ rate with cosmic nights, but my WW x skunk are taking alot longer to crack.:bongin:


----------



## fatman (Apr 1, 2007)

got my beans in 6 days all i can say is the doc rules.in the states we are lky to get any thing.im batting about 888.si i think its the best place to shop for your meds.keep up the good work doc.
                                           many thanks
                                           fatman
                         i can handle any thing but temptation


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 1, 2007)

sorry man, i meant WW x skunk. my sensi star x NL(cosmic nights)are germing great. :48: :bong2:


----------

